# power gear hydraulic jacks



## Dale Kauffman (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a motor home with power gear hydraulic jacks and when i
I try to put the jacks down the motor solenoid just clicks. I installed a new one and it does the same thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## wildcatervin (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't believe it is the solenoid,if you read my post you will probly find it may be the pump motor.Run a jumper cable directly to the power side of the motor and see if it will run.Remember you need jumper cables to do this,Heavy Gage.I just bring my truck up and use the btry from it.If it runs great if not big bucks.


----------



## wildcatervin (Sep 7, 2013)

It will be under gereral RV,Problems


----------



## Dale Kauffman (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Wildcatervin I will give that a try.


----------

